# Club Intrawest - exchanging directly through II



## cd5 (Apr 10, 2016)

One of our members (https://www.facebook.com/groups/clubintrawestowners/) has found this clause in the Club Intrawest master declaration (section 42):

_Interval International Inc.

The Club, II and the Developer entered into an affiliation agreement which expires on December 7, 2019. II is regulated as an exchange company operator in various jurisdictions in the U.S. and Canada.

A copy of the affiliation agreement is included as part of Table 11. Under the Club Intrawest Exchange Program, *Members of the Club who did not purchase from the Developer or its Appointees or who are otherwise not approved by the Developer to participate in the ExtraOrdinary Escapes Program can arrange vacation exchanges at other timeshare resorts who are affiliated with II on the following basis:*

Members are required to contact the Club to book a 7-night reservation at any Club location with a Sunday night arrival, and to inform the Club of their intention to deposit the week with II. Members must then contact II at 1-800-828-8200 to deposit their Club reservation into the II exchange network and to begin vacation planning with II’s Exchange Services._

1- could someone who is a Club Intrawest member and NOT a member of Extraordinary Escapes AND exchanges through II confirm that this is the current process they use?
2- has anyone who bought resale after 2007 been able to deposit & book with II using this process?

This appears to go counter to what Club Intrawest has told members in the past and to what is said here concerning ability to exchange "directly" through II in that if the CI points were purchased resale after a certain date;ie: the member could not use II.

We are encouraging our members NOT to buy DRI "The Club" points for exchanges regardless of the stories sales staff tell about not being able to exchange without EE/The Club. Someone will attempt to verify the info with Interval but in the meantime I'm wondering if the information in that clause is currently applicable...


----------



## cd5 (Apr 10, 2016)

*Found the answer in an old thread...*

Found the answer in an old thread started in 2011...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1483662#post1483662


----------



## tashamen (Apr 11, 2016)

cd5 said:


> Members are required to contact the Club to book a 7-night reservation at any Club location with a Sunday night arrival, and to inform the Club of their intention to deposit the week with II. Members must then contact II at 1-800-828-8200 to deposit their Club reservation into the II exchange network and to begin vacation planning with II’s Exchange Services.[/I]
> 
> 1- could someone who is a Club Intrawest member and NOT a member of Extraordinary Escapes AND exchanges through II confirm that this is the current process they use?



I'm a CI member and not a member of EE, and have an individual membership with II.  I just reserved a week at CI Whistler online on the CI website, and am in process of depositing it into II through II's website.  This is what I've done before, though I did not notify CI of my "intention to deposit the week with II."  Normally that deposit process takes about a day for II to confirm the reservation number - I'll find out tomorrow if it's gone through, but expect it will.  I'm following what is in the Diamond Transaction FAQs on the CI website:

"7. Will my exchange company change?
a. No, the acquisition will not change whichever external exchange company you are currently with. Should you choose to exchange your Resort Points for an exchange reservation please continue to do so as you have done previously, through the website or by calling Member Services." 

What's rather different about the above is that it claims that I could deposit *any Club location* into II.  However, on the II website it still only shows the 3 options that have been allowed to be deposited in the past: Tremblant, Whistler and Palm Desert.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 12, 2016)

*Update on my CI deposit into II*

The process I described in my earlier post has now been completed in less than 2 days.  I reserved my CI Whistler week online, and when I received the confirmation number for that, then went online into II and deposited it.  No issues.

As an aside, I deposited a 1BR at Whistler in the lowest season in October, and with it can pull all of the recently bulk-banked CI deposits remaining, including 2 BRs in the highest seasons.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 12, 2016)

tashamen said:


> The process I described in my earlier post has now been completed in less than 2 days.  I reserved my CI Whistler week online, and when I received the confirmation number for that, then went online into II and deposited it.  No issues.
> 
> As an aside, I deposited a 1BR at Whistler in the lowest season in October, and with it can pull all of the recently bulk-banked CI deposits remaining, including 2 BRs in the highest seasons.


Following Tashmen advice many years ago, we also belong to II without EE. And find that our low season deposits have great trading power.

I have not tried to deposit a week since the DRI take over

Bill


----------



## cd5 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks very much Bill and "tashamen" for your responses. We've been getting a lot of questions from members of our owners Facebook group about how things work when dealing directly with Interval instead of Extraordinary Escapes. I for one will be getting an II direct membership when my Extraordinary Escapes expires. No buying into DRI's version of EE for me...


----------



## DanZale2000 (Apr 13, 2016)

But, Chantal, the sales staff at Whistler promised that the "available resorts in Extraordinary Escapes will increase substantially when Diamond resorts are added." If you let your EE laps, you're going to miss out on all of these mediocre resorts.


----------



## cd5 (Apr 13, 2016)

ROLF (in capitals) Dan Zale!


----------



## tashamen (Apr 14, 2016)

cd5 said:


> Thanks very much Bill and "tashamen" for your responses. We've been getting a lot of questions from members of our owners Facebook group about how things work when dealing directly with Interval instead of Extraordinary Escapes. I for one will be getting an II direct membership when my Extraordinary Escapes expires. No buying into DRI's version of EE for me...



Note that both Bill and I have had the individual II membership for years.  I don't know if this will be the same process for those who now go through EE.


----------



## cd5 (Apr 14, 2016)

It hasn't changed at all for either II direct memberships or EE (no need to fix what isn't broken!). For the direct II membership, we found the information afterwards on the member site and all the details are the same. It's nice to know that (for the moment) even low season CI trades well, though! The EE contract with Interval expires in 2019 I believe, so things will likely change then if not sooner.


----------

